# Small Tubing For Pouch Tying?



## RomeoAlfa (Jul 1, 2016)

Hey Guys,

On the Pocket Predator slingshots from Bill Hayes, he uses a very small diameter tubing to tie the bands to the pouch. I have searched quite a bit and I haven't been able to locate this stuff. Does anyone know what it is called and where you can buy it?


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*I'm not sure what PP uses or whether it's a hollow tube - write him and ask. Dankung sell this 2 mm tying elastic but apparently it's solid, not a tube -*

http://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/3-meters-small-rubber-solid-band-2mm-diameter_2184

*Many people use thin rubber bands, string, or narrow strips of TBG. I use 1 mm elastic necklace cord from Michael's to tie over cuffs. *


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm pretty sure it's hollow.. it looks like his new ties for the forks and they're hollow with a peice of plastic inserted


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

We buy it 2000 feet at a time... you can contact Daranda at [email protected] and she'll sell it to you for about 30 cents a foot, plus postage.


----------



## Jonny Mac (Jan 10, 2017)

I remember reading in the "pfs modification" thread in the modification sub forum that lunasling bought 1.5mm rubber crafting cord in walmart crafting aisle to tie his bands to pouches and para tabs on his pickle fork.

here is a pic is it the same?










planned to get some on ebay myself. Can be as cheap as 15c a metre from China I think


----------



## RomeoAlfa (Jul 1, 2016)

Thanks for the reply Bill. I will order some the next time I order something from you.

Jonny Mac - Yes it looks a lot like that. It has a hollow center, which I can't tell from your picture if that is solid or hollow in the middle.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> We buy it 2000 feet at a time... you can contact Daranda at [email protected] and she'll sell it to you for about 30 cents a foot, plus postage.


Thanks Bill. I was wondering about this too.


----------



## manitasdeplomo (Oct 31, 2016)

Alfred E. Monkeynipples said:


> *I'm not sure what PP uses or whether it's a hollow tube - write him and ask. Dankung sell this 2 mm tying elastic but apparently it's solid, not a tube -*
> 
> http://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/3-meters-small-rubber-solid-band-2mm-diameter_2184
> 
> *Many people use thin rubber bands, string, or narrow strips of TBG. I use 1 mm elastic necklace cord from Michael's to tie over cuffs. *


The tying elastic Dankung sells doesn't work well on small diameter tubes in my experience, just saying.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

manitasdeplomo said:


> Alfred E. Monkeynipples said:
> 
> 
> > *I'm not sure what PP uses or whether it's a hollow tube - write him and ask. Dankung sell this 2 mm tying elastic but apparently it's solid, not a tube -*
> ...


*I've been using the 2mm Dankung tying rubber on 1632 for over 2 months and really like it, no problems. When tying, I'll pull each end of the knot tight with a pair of forceps clamped on each end - no slippage at all.*

*Also, I no longer use cuffs - there's a near fusion between the latex tie and latex tube when pulled tight enough. The tying rubber is demonstrated in this tying jig video (scroll down) and they don't pull it as tight as I do -*

*http://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/tubing-band-rig_1098*


----------

